# Sleepy



## Fuscus (Oct 3, 2004)

Scary, isn't it.


----------



## Ricko (Oct 3, 2004)

but very very cool


----------



## bigguy (Oct 3, 2004)

Not a bad looking Bluetongue lizard :wink:


----------



## frebib(69) (Oct 3, 2004)

hehe that looks funny as. I agree with bigguy, not a bad lookin bluey 

Raymond


----------



## Fuscus (Oct 3, 2004)

OK guys 
Another photo of the "Blue Tongue"


----------



## peterescue (Oct 3, 2004)

You must have been scared.


----------



## peterescue (Oct 3, 2004)

You must have been scared. 
It would have taken nerves of steel to not run away.


----------



## moosenoose (Oct 3, 2004)

Reminds me of a beer I was drinking tonight lol The bait has been set.............


----------



## Fuscus (Oct 3, 2004)

moosenoose said:


> Reminds me of a beer I was drinking tonight lol The bait has been set.............


Scratch of head ??? 
Were you looking at something like that while put the beer goggles on ?


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2004)

"Wasssssuuuuupppppp"


----------



## Greebo (Oct 4, 2004)

Oh, I get it now.
The Bluetongue was yawning, that's why he is a sleepy lizard.
It all makes sense now.


----------



## BROWNS (Oct 4, 2004)

haha he is saying pissss off and leave me alone you pricks!!!!!!!


----------



## africancichlidau (Oct 4, 2004)

Greebs, you are right mate but I think it's a water dragon


----------



## Hickson (Oct 4, 2004)

Very scary Fuscus. I'm gonna have nightmares now. Thanks a bunch!



Hix


----------



## Fuscus (Oct 4, 2004)

Hix said:


> Very scary Fuscus. I'm gonna have nightmares now. Thanks a bunch!


Its statements like that that make it al worth while


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2004)

Teamsherman said:


> "Wasssssuuuuupppppp"



Tough crowd!


----------



## moosenoose (Oct 4, 2004)

Fuscus said:


> moosenoose said:
> 
> 
> > Reminds me of a beer I was drinking tonight lol The bait has been set.............
> ...



The label on this beer I bought looked like the photo!  







It was just too delicious! The six pack I bought didn't stand a chance :wink:


----------



## instar (Oct 4, 2004)

Say "Ahhhhhhh"! :lol: cute pic.


----------



## Greebo (Oct 4, 2004)

Here's my little sleepy guy. Check him out, all black, not a marking on him.


----------



## Greebo (Oct 4, 2004)

And another photo


----------



## chewy22 (Oct 4, 2004)

cool anyone got any yellow morphs?


----------



## Magpie (Oct 4, 2004)

here


----------



## Fuscus (Oct 4, 2004)

or this one[/i]


----------



## Fuscus (Oct 4, 2004)

Seriously, I haven't heard of a yellow morph sleepy, chewy. Any more info or links?


----------



## westaussie (Oct 4, 2004)

Here is one from my backyard.


----------



## bigguy (Oct 4, 2004)

My god, they have long tails in WA :shock:


----------



## Magpie (Oct 4, 2004)

I'm no expert, but I would not be surprised if the western form are upgraded to a diferent species at some stage, they are sooo diferent to the eastern ones.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 4, 2004)

That's one mighty fine tail!! Stunning fella u have there westaussie 8)


----------



## Dicco (Oct 4, 2004)

These guys breed yellow morphs, http://imagegallery.webspawner.com/gallery.asp


----------



## Gabe (Oct 4, 2004)

That link doesn't work for me


----------



## Miss_Magickal (Oct 4, 2004)

Sherm


Waaaassssssuuuuuuppppp


----------



## peterescue (Oct 5, 2004)

Magpie said:


> I'm no expert, but I would not be surprised if the western form are upgraded to a diferent species at some stage, they are sooo diferent to the eastern ones.



Its already been done. The western form is the species T rugosa rugosa and the one we all know is T rugosa asper. I think theres 4 ssp. Theres another ssp from Rottnest and one other I think. Its in The Wilson Swann book.


----------



## Bryony (Oct 5, 2004)

Hix said:


> Very scary Fuscus. I'm gonna have nightmares now. Thanks a bunch!



i'm with ya thre hixy, i'm now having DAYMARES!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dicco (Oct 5, 2004)

Does this work? www.webspawner.com/users/mandaandmatt/index.html


----------



## chewy22 (Oct 5, 2004)

See there are Yellow Morphs out there more proof on the previous page :shock: Maybe its only when they eat too much banana


----------

